# The benefits of Barley?



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I can't seem to find a dairy goat ration anywhere around here without ordering tons of it, so I'm thinking about making my own mix. I read that steam rolled barley is good at promoting milk production? Does anyone have any experience with this? And since oats, barley, and corn are all relatively low in protein, what can be added to up the protein besides BOSS? What about Calf Manna? If so, how much?


----------



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

I'm not for sure on the barley but have you looked into black eye peas or some type of legume to get the protien(25%), I know my Bores love em i gove it to them as a treat. The rats and such wont eat the peas either its hard for them to digest where I have been getting my Fullblood animals from they use black eye peas, alamond hauls in there feed for meat goats.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not sure about protein, but I'm interested to see what others have to say, since I am also planning to mix my own grain when I start feeding grain again in another month or so. 

Alfalfa is also said to have properties that increase lactation.

What makes the difference between feeding rolled barley and whole barley? Do they have trouble digesting whole barley? What about whole oats? Not trying to hijack the thread, just interested in learning more


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I feed my goats malted barley, we get it from the brewery when they have a batch that they can't use. Didn't notice any increase in milk production, but they sure love it. All the animals love it--even my dogs. 

I believe barley is about 10% protein, which I don't feel is enough, so I feed Top Goat or Noble Goat on the milkstand. You could use Goat Balancer or Calf Manna to supplement the barley, I have done that in the past.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I was trying to get Goat Power Dairy Goat 36% Concentrate that you add to a grain mix as their site said it was sold here, but when I called around, no one has it and I have to order it in bulk to get it. So, I'm trying to figure out something else.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not sure of the lactation factor in feeding rolled barley but I mix my own feed & I do use rolled Barley.
When we first got goats 6 years ago I was feeding purina, well I don't feed anything purina anymore. I can't remember how I cam up with my feed mix but at the time there was alot of talking about mixing your grain & such then, I beleive Vicki McGaugh gave me some ideas at the time to as to what to add to it.

I do not mix the alfafa pellets in the feed or they pick around & eat everything but the alfafa pellets. If I put them in a seperate feeder they chow down on the alfafa pellets.

I mix Rolled Barley, Rolled Oats, Boss & 16% Rabbit pellets. I add the rabbit pellets because they are mostly alfafa & the goats love them, it gets more alfafa into them that way. I know alot of folks here would not do that but I've been feeding that way for my does' now about 3 years or a little longer.
In the real cold winter months I'll add a little cracked corn for the extra carbs & warmth but not the rest of the year.

I do think it's easier for them to digest the rolled oats & Barley rather than the whole with the hulls on them still.


----------

